# Electronic Arts: Zukunft liegt in Gratis-Testangeboten



## ManyasOne (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: Zukunft liegt in Gratis-Testangeboten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: Zukunft liegt in Gratis-Testangeboten


----------



## battschack (29. Januar 2015)

Nein wirklich ? Natürlich wollen viele es vorher testen... Aber ändern wird das halt auch ned viel.

Am ende sind die demos super Optimiert und rest ist nen Bug festival wie so oft 

Ja ich seh immer erst das schlechte


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Nein wirklich ? Natürlich wollen viele es vorher testen... Aber ändern wird das halt auch ned viel.
> 
> Am ende sind die demos super Optimiert und rest ist nen Bug festival wie so oft
> 
> Ja ich seh immer erst das schlechte



Du meinst also, dass eine eigene Engine, welche super läuft, für eine Demo erstellt und dann im richtigen Spiel eine andere verwendet wird?
Aha... hmm .. soso


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Gratis-Testangebote ??? Nannte man früher simpel formuliert Demo.   Genau das was ich seit Jahren vermisse und was wohl nun langsam doch wieder zurückkehrt.


----------



## TTong (29. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich.
Dann produzieren, vorwiegend die größeren Publischer, eben vermehrt "vierstündige Blender". Hinterher kann man dann sagen: "Ihr konntet es doch ausführlich testen" und spart sich so teure und imageschädigende Abfindungen. Zusätzlich wird kleineren Indie-Entwicklern, die vorrangig kürzere, dafür dichtere, storylastige Spiele entwickeln, das Wasser abgegraben.
Trotzdem mag ich den Gedanken, als Kunde mal einfach etwas neues auszuprobieren. Kann ich mich mit dem Genre "X" anfreunden? Wie liegt mir der Multiplayer bei Spiel "Y"? Einfach mal Spiel "Z" anzocken ...


----------



## SoulKeeper2k (29. Januar 2015)

Wow, gratis testen nannte man in den 90ern und den 2000ern Demo. Nur wir wissen doch worauf das bei EA hinauslaufen wird. Gratis mit Microtransaktionen. Damit schaufelt sich EA nach und nach ihr eigenes Grab.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht daß Indies darunter leiden. Die Demos sind ja in der Regel nur Appetitmacher. Sprich man zockt 3-4 Quests/Missionen und es schmeißt einen (idealerweise bei einem Cliffhanger) auf den Desktop zurück. Dann kann man sich überlegen: Wie lief die Demo auf meinem System ? (meistens ein Hinweis darauf, wie dann die Vollversion läuft). Macht mir das Game denn Spaß ? Und sollte EA schon in der Demo mit Microtransaktionen anfangen, weiß ich wie es bei der Vollversion aussieht und verzichte dann eben dankend.

Eine Demo ist auch kein extrem großer Aufwand. Die Entwickler brauchen nur ungefähr 15-20 Minuten aus dem Hauptspiel schneiden, eine Verbindung zu einem Hauptmenü erstellen, dazu ab einem gewissen Punkt des Spieles eine Ausblendung und das wars. Das ganze ist imho zum Potential was in diesem kundenfreundlichen Testsystem steckt vernachlässigbar.

Deswegen werden sich gute Indies trotzdem weiterhin durchsetzen. Aber man bekommt bei den großen einen Appetithappen auf Spiele, die einen interessieren könnten und wo einem ein Sprung über den eigenen Schatten (sprich testen bisher nicht gespielter Genres) deutlich leichter fällt als wenn man blind eine Vollversion kauft. 

Eigentlich ist so eine Demo für beide Seiten im Großen und Ganzen nur eine WIN/WIN Situation. Ich als Kunde weiß ungefähr, was mich beim Spiel XY erwartet, ohne übermäßig gespoilert zu werden, der Publisher gewinnt durch die Demos eventuell neue Kunden die das Spiel nicht auf den Schirm hatten. 

Es kann natürlich auch mal sein, daß mir ein Spiel, was ich im Auge hatte nach der Demo so gar nicht mehr zusagt. Das ist aber normales Risiko für den Publisher.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2015)

Ich fand die Demos früher einfach gut um zu schauen, inwieweit der eigene PC reicht um das Spiel zu stemmen.
Klar gibts Hinweise und Tests. Aber jeder PC ist nun mal eine Art Unikat.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. Januar 2015)

Ja sollen sie machen. Hat mich davor bewahrt BF4 zu kaufen, Sims 4 zu kaufen und wird mich in Zukunft wohl auch vor den meisten EA Titeln retten


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

> Woran merkt man, dass man alt wird? Dass die Idee einer Spieledemo Menschen in Verzückung bringt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Wo Du Recht hast. Mann war das genial, wenn man in den 90ern die PC-Games mit CD!! gekauft hat, die Disc eingelegt hat um dann erst einmal zu aller erst die Demos zu installieren und zu testen, ob die einem liegen. Danach die 2 oder 3Trailer angeschaut und eine Handvoll Screenshots und schon war man glücklich.

Heute gibts fast nur noch Screenshots und HD-Trailer aber Demos, die früher zu fast jedem Spiel usus waren sind quasi fast ausgestorben, aber werden wohl aktuell wiederentdeckt.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo Du Recht hast. Mann war das genial, wenn man in den 90ern die PC-Games mit CD!! gekauft hat, die Disc eingelegt hat um dann erst einmal zu aller erst die Demos zu installieren und zu testen, ob die einem liegen. Danach die 2 oder 3Trailer angeschaut und eine Handvoll Screenshots und schon war man glücklich.
> 
> Heute gibts fast nur noch Screenshots und HD-Trailer aber Demos, die früher zu fast jedem Spiel usus waren sind quasi fast ausgestorben, aber werden wohl aktuell wiederentdeckt.



Die Rückkehr zur Demo ist doch eine feine Sache. Wenn wir diesen Kreis weiter beschreiten kommt der Verzicht auf Always-Online, Zwangsregistratur und DLC.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Rückkehr zur Demo ist doch eine feine Sache. Wenn wir diesen Kreis weiter beschreiten kommt der Verzicht auf Always-Online, Zwangsregistratur und DLC.



Und dann werden wir Veteranen vom "dunklen Zeitalter" der Spieleindustrie unseren Enkeln erzählen können.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2015)

Diese sogenannten Demos, wie sie es eben auch früher gab, haben aber nur einen Sinn wenn sie gleichzeitig zum Release kommen, oder bestenfalls ein paar Tage früher, damit sich der Gamer ein Bild VOR Release Kauf machen kann und nicht ins dicke Fettnäppchen tritt.
Eine Demo nach 6 Monaten wenn der Keks schon gegessen ist um doch noch den letzten Käufer eventuell zu bekommen können die sich sonstwo hinschieben.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (29. Januar 2015)

Mein Gott EA! Wie kreativ! Wie mutig! Wie fortschrittlich! Wäre es 1980 wärt ihr eurer Zeit total voraus -_- . Aber im Ernst: Die werden oft nicht groß angepriesen, aber auch heute gibts noch öfters Demos. Und Let's play Videos sind dafür auch ein hervorragender Ersatz finde ich. Und so wie sich EAs Ruf entwickelt hat mit deren letzten Projekten werden die die Demos auch bald dringen nötig haben. Sonst gibt niemand mehr Geld für eines ihrer Spiele aus bevor er/sie nicht selbst in der Demo gesehen hat, dass es anders läuft als man es von EA inzwischen gewohnt ist.


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Demos, wie sie es eben auch früher gab, haben aber nur einen Sinn wenn sie gleichzeitig zum Release kommen, oder bestenfalls ein paar Tage früher, damit sich der Gamer ein Bild VOR Release Kauf machen kann und nicht ins dicke Fettnäppchen tritt.
> Eine Demo nach 6 Monaten wenn der Keks schon gegessen ist um doch noch den letzten Käufer eventuell zu bekommen können die sich sonstwo hinschieben.



Wobei ich mich immer mehr frage, warum man denn unbedingt nen Titel zum Release kaufen muss.
Was zum Henker verliert man, wenn man ein wenig warten "muss"?


----------



## McDrake (29. Januar 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Mein Gott EA! Wie kreativ! Wie mutig! Wie fortschrittlich! Wäre es 1980 wärt ihr eurer Zeit total voraus -_- . Aber im Ernst: Die werden oft nicht groß angepriesen, aber auch heute gibts noch öfters Demos. Und Let's play Videos sind dafür auch ein hervorragender Ersatz finde ich. Und so wie sich EAs Ruf entwickelt hat mit deren letzten Projekten werden die die Demos auch bald dringen nötig haben. Sonst gibt niemand mehr Geld für eines ihrer Spiele aus bevor er/sie nicht selbst in der Demo gesehen hat, dass es anders läuft als man es von EA inzwischen gewohnt ist.



Let's Play mit einer Demo gleichsetzen?
Kann man das?
Wenn ja, leide ich definitiv an Wahrnehmungsstörung.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Let's Play mit einer Demo gleichsetzen?
> Kann man das?
> Wenn ja, leide ich definitiv an Wahrnehmungsstörung.



Sind wir schon zwei.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immer mehr frage, warum man denn unbedingt nen Titel zum Release kaufen muss.
> Was zum Henker verliert man, wenn man ein wenig warten "muss"?



Man verliert diese Supertruperimbawahnsinnsgalaktischen Vorbesteller Bonus  auf den ja so viele abfahren und der ja immer so toll angepriesen wird. Wieso sollte man da also wiederstehen können.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Let's Play mit einer Demo gleichsetzen?
> Kann man das?


Natürlich, wenn man auch der Meinung ist das Pornos gucken und echter Sex das Gleiche ist.


----------



## BladeWND (29. Januar 2015)

Kurz nach dem Krieg nannte man das "Demo"


----------



## USA911 (29. Januar 2015)

Wow, die Marketingabteilung wird doch nicht der Cheffetage gesagt haben, das man einen Kunden durch das Produkt selber am besten Überzeugt.


----------



## Worrel (29. Januar 2015)

> Wenn wir in die Zukunft schauen dann glauben wir, dass ein sehr großer Teil unserer Spielerschaft erwartet, Spiele kostenlos anspielen zu dürfen.


Seltsam, daß dann vermehrt der Eindruck eines Blicks in die Vergangenheit entsteht.



> Nehmen wir Filme, Fernsehen, Musik oder Bücher als Beispiel - dort gibt es sehr oft einen Gratis-Test-Gedanken,...


Bei Filmen gibt es etwas wie Demos? Spontan fällt mir aus den letzten 10 Jahren eine einzige Aktion ein, bei der man die ersten ~10 Minuten eines Films irgendwo sehen konnte (Borat iirc).
Und was für "Demos" gibt's beim Fernsehen?

Bei Musikalben oder Büchern gibt's ja in der Tat öfters mal kostenlose Tracks oder Leseproben - aber bei Film und Fernsehen ist das doch nicht wirklich verbreitet.



> Wir suchen aktiv nach Möglichkeiten, wie wir unseren Spielern diese Erfahrung auf der Konsole und anderen Plattformen anbieten können.


Viel Erfolg. 

Btw: _Warcraft 3_ hatte eine Demo, die *zusätzliche *Maps hatte, die in der Vollversion des Spiels gar nicht vorkamen.


----------



## USA911 (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Let's Play mit einer Demo gleichsetzen?
> Kann man das?
> Wenn ja, leide ich definitiv an Wahrnehmungsstörung.


Bist nicht alleine 


Aus meiner Sicht definitiv nicht. Es ist schon hilfreicher, wenn man etwas mehr sieht als Werbevideos mit den besten (oder gar geschönten) Bildern, allerdings ein eigenständiges Urteil wie einem das Spiel liegt kann man nur wenn man es selber getestet hat. Schließlich hilft es mir ja auch nicht wenn ich ein Video anschaue, wo sich einer in den Sessel setzt für den ich mich interesiere. Ob er bequem ist, kann man erst sagen, wenn man sein Hintern darin geparkt hat


----------



## USA911 (29. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Demos, wie sie es eben auch früher gab, haben aber nur einen Sinn wenn sie gleichzeitig zum Release kommen, oder bestenfalls ein paar Tage früher, damit sich der Gamer ein Bild VOR Release Kauf machen kann und nicht ins dicke Fettnäppchen tritt.
> Eine Demo nach 6 Monaten wenn der Keks schon gegessen ist um doch noch den letzten Käufer eventuell zu bekommen können die sich sonstwo hinschieben.



Da kann man dann testen ob man die 10 Euro im Sonderverkauf nicht lieber in eine Currywurst mit Pommes und 2-3 Bierchen investiert


----------



## USA911 (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immer mehr frage, warum man denn unbedingt nen Titel zum Release kaufen muss.
> Was zum Henker verliert man, wenn man ein wenig warten "muss"?



Ist doch logisch, ich kann im Sandkasten nicht mehr prahlen oder mich aufregen, das ich mich verarschen lassen habe


----------



## USA911 (29. Januar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn man auch der Meinung ist das Pornos gucken und echter Sex das Gleiche ist.



Hey die Pornos sind jetzt in HD und bald in 4k, ne ganz andere Quali


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Hey die Pornos sind jetzt in HD und bald in 4k, ne ganz andere Quali



Und mit Octulus Rift erst....


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seltsam, daß dann vermehrt der Eindruck eines Blicks in die Vergangenheit entsteht.
> 
> 
> Bei Filmen gibt es etwas wie Demos? Spontan fällt mir aus den letzten 10 Jahren eine einzige Aktion ein, bei der man die ersten ~10 Minuten eines Films irgendwo sehen konnte (Borat iirc).
> ...



Filmdemo nennt man dann Trailer.   Und meistens gibts vor dem eigentlichen DVD-/Blurayrelease eh die Kinofassung. Und da kann man sich den Film (natürlich gegen Geld) im Kino ansehen. Ist aber seit Jahrzehnten so Standard. Und wie will man eine richtige Demo vom Film machen ohne zu spoilern ?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Januar 2015)

Ich selbst hatte ja auch mal die Idee einer motorbetriebenen Kutsche zur Personenbeförderung. Ich glaube dieser Idee gehört die Zukunft. Ich weiß bloß noch nicht genau, wie ich die Erfindung nenne...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2015)

Dann auch wieder ohne Origin, ohne Mikrotransaktionen/DLCs und in schicken Verpackungen mit Handbücher im Handel? Das wäre doch mal was


----------



## springenderBusch (29. Januar 2015)

Ohne einen einzigen Kommentar dazu zu lesen, sage ich jetzt einfach einmal ein Wort: DEMO.
Gab es, glaube ich, vor Urzeiten schon mal.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

Pc Games Cds waren Gelbe Schrift auf Blauen Grund
Pc Action Cds waren Schwarze Schrift auf grünen Hintergrund


Leider sind die ganzen alten cds oxidiert 

und dadurch die videos hier verloren





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQgB5nw2iA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es war nur leicht nervig das die pcaction seit 2000 bei den softpornos beim kiosk einsortiert wurden wegen den covermädels ^^


----------



## RodWeiler79 (29. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass eine eigene Engine, welche super läuft, für eine Demo erstellt und dann im richtigen Spiel eine andere verwendet wird?
> Aha... hmm .. soso



Das sicher nicht. Aber die meisten Spiele fangen doch recht linear an und beinhalten ein Tutorial. Da ist es doch relativ einfach den Anfang bzw. die ersten Level zu polishen.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Januar 2015)

ach ne EA...
... früher nannte man das Demos...

und:
Willkommen in der guten alten Vergangenheit...


aber aufgrund der Timecard bei Origins (oder wie das bei EA heißt) habe ich die Befürchtung, daß uns EA zeitlich begrenzte Demos servieren wird. Soll heißen, daß wir durchweg nur vier Stunden testen können, egal, ob gespielt wird oder nicht. Die Zeit läuft!

@Rodweiler:
... so wie bei Sacred 2: Fallen Angel oder Dragon Age II.
(die Anfänge konnte man unendlich viele Male spielen)


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Filmdemo nennt man dann Trailer.


Eine "Film Demo" wären 5 oder 10 Minuten zusamenhängender Film, wie er auch im kompletten Werk vorkommt.

Sprich:
- eine Szene, anhand der man das Handlungstempo, die Grundstimmung, das Szenario, ... ableiten kann
- mit den Original Synchronsprechern
- der original in der Filmszene verwendeten Musik
- ohne Schnitte, die ggfalls völlig falsche Szenen als Reaktion zeigen
- ohne Abblendungen, nur um etwas Bestimmtes noch nicht zu spoilern
- ohne zusätzliche Verfremdungen oder Schrift Einblendungen
...

Ein Trailer hingegen ist in erster Linie reines Werbematerial ohne zwingenden "so wird der richtige Film auch sein" Anspruch. Da werden die bombastischsten Effekte zusammengeschnippelt, noch ein Off Sprecher drüber- und eine fetzige Musik druntergelegt und wenn man will, ist das Ergebnis komplett anders als der Film.



> Und meistens gibts vor dem eigentlichen DVD-/Blurayrelease eh die Kinofassung. Und da kann man sich den Film (natürlich gegen Geld) im Kino ansehen.


... was bei einem Thread, in dem es um *gratis Testangebote *geht, irgendwie irrelevant ist.



> Ist aber seit Jahrzehnten so Standard. Und wie will man eine richtige Demo vom Film machen ohne zu spoilern ?


Man nehme zB die ersten ~7 Minuten von _Herr der Ringe - die Gefährten_. Oder von jedem anderen Film. Damit spoilert man dann nicht mehr, als, wenn derjenige sich den Film  normal ansehen würde. Meist sogar noch weniger als ein normaler Trailer, da dieser ja Szenen verwendet, die letztendlich einen wesentlich vollständigeren Eindruck der Gesamthandlung geben als nur der Anfang selbst es könnte.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (30. Januar 2015)

Die Rückkehr zu Demos ist für den User sicherlich nicht schlecht, wurden die damals zum Teil von Zeitersparniss und Kosten weggelassen. Das führte aber auch dazu das sich Spielzeitschriften wie PC Games, PCAction, PCPower und wie sie alle heißen aber nicht mehr so gut verkauften. Daher würden die Zeitschriften davon am meisten profitieren auch zu Zeiten des Internets. Wer weiß, vielleicht steckt mehr hinter den Demos als wir zuerst vermuten denn ich glaube schon lange nicht mehr das einem die Entwickler wirklich was bieten/schenken wollen. Das wird immer als Vorwand genommen um auch die letzte Kuh melken zu können und in der Vergangenheit sind sie ja damit oft genug aufgeflogen, jetzt nicht nur EA.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gerade Freudentränen in den Augen. Die Dinos - ähhh, Demos kommen zurück?! Dass ich das noch erleben darf... [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

würde gerne mal eine statistik sehen, zu wie vielen spielen, es "früher" tatsächlich demos gab.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie finde ich es ein wenig lächerlich, wieviele hier schon wieder am "Meckern" sind, obwohl EA ja eigentlich was positives vorhat.
Nur, weil es früher schon Demos gab, die in der Zwischenzeit zum Großteil - und nicht nur von EA - von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind, wird jetzt wieder gemeckert, weil ein altes Konzept neu aufgegriffen wird?

Echt, ich versteh euch nicht ...

btw hab ich schon Demos auf Diskette bezogen von PC Games sehe das trotzdem positiv von EA.
Wenns die durchziehen, kommen vlt. auch von anderen Publishern wieder vermehrt Demos / Testangebote - und selbst, wenn man ein Spiel zeitbregrenzt spielen kann, so wird das wohl reichen, um sich nen Eindruck zu verschaffen, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.
Da muss ich die Demo nicht tagein / tagaus spielen.
Und da auch wegen der zeitlichen Begrenzung Bedenken geäußert wurden - bei EA gibts das bereits für einige Spiele und die Spielzeit wird abgezogen, wenn man spielt. Also nix, mit Spiel / Demo / whatever im Account und ungespielt schon abgelaufen.


----------



## battschack (30. Januar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass eine eigene Engine, welche super läuft, für eine Demo erstellt und dann im richtigen Spiel eine andere verwendet wird?
> Aha... hmm .. soso



du tust  nur so als ob du keine ahnung hast oder? Oder bist du erst seit letzte woche am spielen?


Wo ist bitte das problem die stelle im demo im gleichen engine zu optimieren und rest nicht  z.B?
Wozu braucht man da verschiedene engines? Erklär mir das doch mal bitte.


----------



## USA911 (30. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es ein wenig lächerlich, wieviele hier schon wieder am "Meckern" sind, obwohl EA ja eigentlich was positives vorhat.
> Nur, weil es früher schon Demos gab, die in der Zwischenzeit zum Großteil - und nicht nur von EA - von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind, wird jetzt wieder gemeckert, weil ein altes Konzept neu aufgegriffen wird?
> 
> Echt, ich versteh euch nicht ...



Als Meckern sehe ich das ganze hier nicht. Wir (da schließe ich die anderen mal mit ein) amüsieren uns über die PR Abteilung von EA. Die ein altes Konzept, was früher standard war (genauso das man Konsolenspiele bei den Händlern anspielen konnte), nun als NEU verkauft wird. Vor 4 -5 Jahren haben die diverse Publisher sogar noich rumgeheult, das eine Demo viel zuviele Firmenresourcen fressen würde und es sich nicht lohnt....

*Positiv* ist die Nachricht vom Inhalt auf jeden Fall aber *lächerlich* ist die Art und Weise wie ein alter standard den es mal gab als neu verkauft wird.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Die sagen doch nur, dass sie in Zukunft vermehrt auf solche Trial Periods setzen wollen, um eben mehr Leute von den Spielen zu überzeugen (oder auch nicht).

Lese da eigentlich nicht raus, das die das als etwas großartig Neues ankündigen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> golani79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Irgendwie finde ich es ein wenig lächerlich, wieviele hier schon wieder am "Meckern" sind, obwohl EA ja eigentlich was positives vorhat.
> ...


Eben. 
Die tun ja gerade so, als wären sie die ersten, die auf die Idee gekommen wären.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eben.
> Die tun ja gerade so, als wären sie die ersten, die auf die Idee gekommen wären.



Wo bitte?


----------



## USA911 (30. Januar 2015)

"Wenn *wir* in die  Zukunft schauen dann glauben *wir*, dass ein sehr großer Teil unserer  Spielerschaft *erwartet*, Spiele kostenlos anspielen zu dürfen...."

Seit Jahren sagen die Spieler das sie wieder Demos haben wollen. Aber kaum schaut EA (Ubi oder wer auch immer) mal in die Zukunft, da glauben sie *jetzt* das die Spieler das gerne möchten. Nein die Spieler wollten es schon immer, nur die Publisher nicht mehr. Das Unternehmen nennt sich zu erst. Sie hätten ja auch sagen können. "Da die Spieler wieder Spiele antesten möchten, werden wir das in Zukunft berücksichtigen und wieder integrieren". Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst....

Aber die Formulierung ist so gestrickt, als wäre das jetzt auf deren Mist gewachsen und nicht auf dem Mist der Spieler. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Zocker4ever (30. Januar 2015)

Gratulation EA, ihr habt die Demo erfunden...


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wo bitte?


In dem Zitat:


> "Wenn wir in die Zukunft schauen dann glauben wir, dass ein sehr großer Teil unserer Spielerschaft erwartet, Spiele kostenlos anspielen zu dürfen. Nehmen wir Filme, Fernsehen, Musik oder Bücher als Beispiel - dort gibt es sehr oft einen Gratis-Test-Gedanken, der neue Spieler, neue Hörer, neue Leser oder neue Zuschauer erzeugt. Wir suchen aktiv nach Möglichkeiten, wie wir unseren Spielern diese Erfahrung auf der Konsole und anderen Plattformen anbieten können."


"Wenn wir in die Zukunft schauen dann glauben wir, dass ein sehr großer Teil unserer Spielerschaft erwartet, Spiele kostenlos anspielen zu dürfen."
- Hier wird der Eindruck erweckt, man hätte sich zusammengesetzt und herausgearbeitet, daß Spieler am liebsten was umsonst anspielen wollen.
Dieses Ergebnis ist allerdings bereits seit den 80ern und der Erfindung der Shareware bekannt - um das herauszufinden, braucht man keine Sitzungen oder Forschungen anzustrengen.

"Nehmen wir Filme, Fernsehen, Musik oder Bücher als Beispiel - dort gibt es sehr oft einen Gratis-Test-Gedanken, der neue Spieler, neue Hörer, neue Leser oder neue Zuschauer erzeugt."
- Auch hier wird vermittelt, daß eine Studie oä unternommen wurde, um mediale Konkurrenz Freizeitangebote nach Gemeinsamkeiten abzutasten.

"Wir suchen aktiv nach Möglichkeiten, wie wir unseren Spielern diese Erfahrung auf der Konsole und anderen Plattformen anbieten können."
- Hier wird vermittelt, daß das Projekt, welches sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, noch nicht beendet ist.


Der Gesamteindruck ist daher, daß eine Arbeitsgruppe dabei sei, ein Konzept von umsonstenen Spielproben zu entwickeln und bzgl. Demos und Shareware einen kompletten historischen Blackout hat und sich daher ua. scheinbar allen Ernstes fragt, wie man bei einer Konsole im Zeitalter der GB großen Downloads eine Demo Version verwirklichen kann. 

Kein Wunder, daß das Gespött zur Reaktion hat.


----------



## golani79 (30. Januar 2015)

Ist wohl Interpretationssache - ich sehe das eher nüchtern, als das, was es wohl ist.

EA ist sich durchaus bewusst, dass man mit Demos / kostenlosem Anspielen ... neue Kunden gewinnen kann und dass es solche Angebote schon früher gab.
Nur gabs halt in der Vergangenheit nicht wirklich was am Demohimmel - und wenn sie in die Zukunft schauen, dann halt in die von ihrem Unternehmen.
Und wenn EA jetzt hergeht, und kostenlose Anspielmöglichkeiten - nach welchem Prinzip auch immer - anbieten wird, dann begrüße ich das.
Egal, obs jetzt Demos / Shareware schon im Jahre Schnee gab. Ich persönlich lese da nach wie vor nichts raus, mit dem sich EA jetzt als großer Messiahs am "Demohimmel" darstellen wollen würde.

btw .. danke, dass du nen Link zu Shareware gesetzt hast, aber ich glaub, das kenn ich grade noch


----------



## McDrake (30. Januar 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> du tust  nur so als ob du keine ahnung hast oder? Oder bist du erst seit letzte woche am spielen?
> 
> 
> Wo ist bitte das problem die stelle im demo im gleichen engine zu optimieren und rest nicht  z.B?
> Wozu braucht man da verschiedene engines? Erklär mir das doch mal bitte.



Neinnein, ich spiele schon relativ lange.
Und eben darum hatte ich in den frühen Jahren eben grosse Freude daran, dass es Demos gab.
Eben, weil ich mir ein Bild machen kann, wie das Spiel auf meinem PC läuft.
Und genau diesen Zweck sollten solche Demos auch haben.

Ich glaube, es wäre im Verhältnis ein grösserer Aufwand, eine Demo zu optimieren und das eigentliche Spiel "schlecht" zu belassen, als eben alles gleich zu optimieren.
Denn eigentlich spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob ich zum Beispiel bei nem Crysis 3 den ersten oder den dritten Level spiele. Ds Spiel läuft gleich flüssig (oder eben nicht).
Wie soll man denn den Level eigens 3 optimieren, damit er in 1980x1080 mit allen Detail mit 60FPS läuft und dann Level 1 nur mit 860x640 ohne Effekte im Diamodus?
Da ich zugegebenermassen nicht all zuviel Ahnung von der Programmierung von Spielen und deren Engine habe, ist dies natürlich eine Behauptung.


----------

